# I'm must be losing it



## plumbtekkk (May 19, 2012)

I'm am positive I've seen in a code book in either the appendix's or the useful tables showing the vent area needed for building drain size.For 3" sch 40 ,need 1-2" and 3-1 1/2 or 2-2" and 1-1 1/2. anybody know were it went?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

look again!:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

pilot light said:


> look again!:laughing:


Redundancy department, department of redundance...


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

U666A said:


> Redundancy department, department of redundance...


 Okay? sounds a little redundant but **** thats yours! Retard!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

pilot light said:


> Okay? sounds a little redundant but **** thats yours! Retard!


Quoted to preserve.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

:whistling2:


U666A said:


> Quoted to preserve.


----------

